
Show HN: Affordable counseling by future psychologists for people in tech - selimjeffrey
http://www.talk-buddies.com
======
selimjeffrey
Hi everybody,

I noticed there where so many people in my environment who suffered from
psychological problems like a burn-out or feeling down but couldn't find the
right help. Cause psychological help is expensive, there is a long waiting
list, and often no chemistry with the psychologist.

At the same time you got so many skillful students psychology who have a
master psychology but can't find work.

Talk Buddies are students or young professionals with different backgrounds
that have a BSc or master degree in psychology or are finishing their masters.
No life coaches or volunteers, but real skillful conversation partners.

The concept is that a user can chat with different Talk Buddies until he/she
finds the one that he/she has the most chemistry with. For a affordable price.

Love to hear your feedback ,ideas, comments and suggestions!

